# Hygetropin Black Tops or Hygetropin 200IU green tops cn?



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

So I was wondering, which one of the Hygetropin version above is better?

Hygetropin Black tops from Hygenepharma or Hygetropin green Tops 200IU cn?

Only people who have run both of these Hyge should answer, please.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

We have the original hygene (both black and green pinwheel tops) and they're fine. never had the cn ones and wouldn't risk it.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

JasonSteward said:


> So I was wondering, which one of the Hygetropin version above is better?
> 
> Hygetropin Black tops from Hygenepharma or Hygetropin green Tops 200IU cn?
> 
> *Only people who have run both of these Hyge should answer, please*.





RXQueenie said:


> We have the original hygene (both black and green pinwheel tops) and they're fine. never had the cn ones and wouldn't risk it.


Hmmm, not sure if literate...


----------



## jamzee500 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ive run both, all i can tell you is the sides where the same, cant say about results really as not been on long enough and am also doing test so couldnt tell you what was producing results anyway.

JM


----------

